# DC-Antrieb



## chandler (13 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Ich möchte an einer alten Drehmaschine den defekten "Steinzeit"-Antrieb durch einen neuen ersetzen.
Ich habe mich mal auf der Siemens-Seite umgeschaut und habe dort auch die Simoreg-Familie entdeckt. Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie kann ich den benötigten Antrieb ermitteln?
Motordaten:

16,6kW 420V 43A 3370 Umin
ERR 190V 1,8A

Hat sich schon mal jemand mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt?

Vielen Dank

Chandler


----------



## gravieren (13 Oktober 2006)

Hi

Abklären der Betriebsarten.  1Q    2Q   4Q  (Quadrantenantrieb)

Angabe der Betriebsspannungen an deinem Netz.  (Spannung Motor)

Angabe deS Motornenstroms.

Angabe der Regelungsgüte.  (Spindelantrieb, Vorschubantrieb)

Angabe des Drehzahlbereiches, wird der Feldschwächebereich benötigt  ?

Hauptspindel oder Vorschubantrieb.  ?

Handelt es sich hierbei um eine CNC-Maschine oder eine Konventionelle Drehmaschine.

Etwas mehr angaben sollten schon sein  


Karl


----------



## chandler (13 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Es handelt sich um eine Konventionelle Drehmaschine. Die Daten doe ich dazugeschrieben habe sind vom Motrtypenschild abgelesen. Es handelt sich um den Hauptspindelantrieb.
Der Drehzahlbereich soll von 0 bis Nenndrehzahl reichen. Es ist noch ein manuelles Getribe dazwischen geschaltet.
Die Maschine hängt am 3-Ohasen Drehstromnetz mit 400V.
Über den Quadrantenbetrieb kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen. Das Hauptproblem an der Maschine ist, dass alle vorhandenen Dokus auf tschechisch geschrieben sind.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## gravieren (13 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!



>Es handelt sich um eine Konventionelle Drehmaschine.
> Es handelt sich um den Hauptspindelantrieb.
O.K!  Hauptspindelantrieb ohne grosse "Dynamik/Regelungsgüte".
(Keine Gewindeschneiden mit "gegensteuern" )


>Die Daten doe ich dazugeschrieben habe sind vom >Motrtypenschildabgelesen.


>Der Drehzahlbereich soll von 0 bis Nenndrehzahl reichen.
>Es ist noch ein manuelles Getribe dazwischen geschaltet.
O.K!  Keine Feldschwächebetrieb 
( da. die Drehzahl ohne 180V --> 3000Umdr.    100V --> 4000Umdr.)



>Die Maschine hängt am 3-Ohasen Drehstromnetz mit 400V.
O.K !  Standard

>Über den Quadrantenbetrieb kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen.
Was brauchst du ?   
1Q  Nur 1 Drehrichtung. Mit Energie beschleunigen,
     ausdriften ohne Energieaufwand.
2Q 2 Drehrichtungen. Mit Energie beschleunigen,     ausdriften ohne Energieaufwand.

4Q 2 Drehrichtungen, von 0 auf 3000 Umdr. in z.b. 5 Sekunden,
    "bremsen"    ebenso in 5 Sekunden (Gegensteuern mit Energie)
    Von 3000 auf 0 Umdr. auch 5 Sekunden

> Das Hauptproblem an der Maschine ist, dass alle vorhandenen Dokus auf >tschechisch geschrieben sind.


Beim 1 + 2 Q ist zu beachten, dass die Spindel "ausdriftet".

Bei Not-Aus benötigt die Spindel länger als beim Beschleunigen.
(Sicherheitsrichlinien beachten)


Ich wurde sagen, Simoreg ist hierfür möglicherweise überdimensioniert.
(Preislich, ist für hochdynamische Sachen gedacht)

Ich würde EUROTHERM empfehlen.
Beachte ebenso die Komutierungsdrosseln, falls vorhanden.


Karl


----------



## chandler (13 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Die Antwort.
Ich möchte den Motor nicht autriften lassen. D.h. ich benötige dann die 4Q Steuerung.
Ist EUROTHERM der Hersteller?
Am besten ich befrage mal google.

Danke nochmal
Gruß Andy

Nachtrag:
Ich habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut aber die haben nur Antriebe bis 32A. Gibt es da noch andere Alternativen?


----------



## edi (13 Oktober 2006)

*DC Antrieb*



> Ich würde EUROTHERM empfehlen.


 

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit einer alten Fräsmaschine.
Bei Eurotherm konnte ich aber nur Thyristorsteller für ohmsche Lasten und Trafo´s finden , keine für DC Motoren. Habe ich etwas übersehen ? Für einen Link wäre ich dankbar.


edi


----------



## gravieren (13 Oktober 2006)

Hi Edi


>ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit einer alten Fräsmaschine.
>Bei Eurotherm konnte ich aber nur Thyristorsteller für ohmsche Lasten >und Trafo´s finden , keine für DC Motoren.


> Habe ich etwas übersehen ?
Ja  ;-)


>Für einen Link wäre ich dankbar.
Hier ein Link für den schnellen Kauf, RS-Components sind Super drauf

http://www.rsonline.de/cgi-bin/bv/r...jdhgefjdcefeceefdffhdgnl.0&cacheID=denetscape


Heute bestellt, morgen bei dir an der Haustüre.

Und das für 375 Euronen



Hi Chandler

Ich kann dir ca. 15 Hersteller nennen, die das für dich "optimale" haben.
Bist du bereit, ca. 3500 Euro für einen Steller auszugeben ?

Wie schnell fährt dein Auto ?  benötigst du immer "Vollgas"  ?
D.h.  Hast du Werkzeuge, um die 16 KW Antriebsleistung zu benötigen  ? 


32 Ampere sollten für deine Anwendung ausreichen !

Zudem sind die Steller über 2500 Euro sehr flexibel, d.h.  diese beherschen einiger hunderte von Parametern.  (ca. 200 bis 800 Parameter)

Diese sinnvoll einzustellen ist nicht ganz trivial.

Beim Eurotherm sind es nur ein Dutzend Potis, die Anleitung gibt es in Deutsch, Inbetriebnahme für Elektriker denkbar einfach und sicher.



Karl


----------



## edi (14 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

@gravieren

Vielen Dank für den Link.



> Ich kann dir ca. 15 Hersteller nennen...


 

Bitte nenn mir doch mal noch 2-3..........( außer den " großen " wie ABB Lenze Siemens ....)

Danke


----------



## gravieren (14 Oktober 2006)

Hi

>Bitte nenn mir doch mal noch 2-3..........
>( außer den " großen " wie ABB Lenze Siemens ....)

Baumüller, Leutze, Elau, Mitsubischi, Indramat, Rexroth, Fanuc,Berger lahr




Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


Karl


----------



## edi (14 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

nein , hast es richtig verstanden.
Danke , hast mir sehr geholfen....


----------



## wincc (27 Oktober 2006)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Abklären der Betriebsarten. 1Q 2Q 4Q (Quadrantenantrieb)
> 
> ...


 seit wann gibt es 2Q Antriebe????:-D


----------



## gravieren (27 Oktober 2006)

Hi WinCC



> seit wann gibt es 2Q Antriebe????:grin:


Ist deine Frage ernstgemeint  ?

Ich nehme dies mal an.

1 Q  Rechtslauf OHNE Abbremsen
2 Q  Links und Rechtslauf OHNE Abbremsen
4 Q  Links und Rechtslauf MIT Abbremsen.



Zum Nachlesen für Interesierte

http://www.e-technik.uni-ulm.de/kommentiertes_vorlesungsverzeichnis/lv.pdf

Seite 140




Karl


----------



## wincc (4 November 2006)

*1 /  2 / 4 Q Antriebe*

sorry ich hab mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt..
soweit ich weis werden Thyristorsteller nur in 1 und 4 Q ausführung gebaut
zb siemens 6RA 70 Simoreg


----------



## gravieren (4 November 2006)

Hi wincc




> sorry ich hab mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt..
> soweit ich weis werden Thyristorsteller nur in 1 und 4 Q ausführung gebaut
> zb siemens 6RA 70 Simoreg


 
Ich gebe dir größtenteils recht, die Preisunterschiede 
sind sehr gering.

Ind der Praxis sind die Halbleiterpreise bereits so tief, dass
mann größtenteile nur noch 4Q auf "Lager" hält.


Karl


----------



## wincc (6 November 2006)

*Siemens Simoreg*

Das mit den Preisunterschieden haben wir auch schon festgestellt.

Neulich hab ich eine Defekte CUD1 Steuerplatine eines Simoreg 6RA70 bei Siemens angefragt.   Eine Platine kostete 1400 Euro nach Abzug unserer Prozente und ein 15A/4Q Simoreg inclusive dieser Platine 900€.. HAHAHA


----------



## gravieren (6 November 2006)

Hi wincc




> Neulich hab ich eine Defekte CUD1 Steuerplatine eines Simoreg 6RA70 bei Siemens angefragt. :grin: Eine Platine kostete 1400 Euro nach Abzug unserer Prozente und ein 15A/4Q Simoreg inclusive dieser Platine 900€.. HAHAHA


 
Das ist alles "relativ".   ;-)


Karl


----------

